
What do you think of NANO, the cryptocurrency? - Glosster
https://nano.org
======
davidscubadiver
Nano is lightning fast and has an excellent mobile wallet. Very simple to use
because there is no fee to set and no fee to pay. It is a near perfect peer to
peer payment network. It has been a pretty awful investment for most of its
existence.

------
Glosster
Here's a good article explaining why centralization is unlikely to happen in
NANO: [https://medium.com/@clemahieu/emergent-centralization-due-
to...](https://medium.com/@clemahieu/emergent-centralization-due-to-economies-
of-scale-83cc85a7cbef)

------
aww_dang
Works as intended with no extra fluff or overpromises.

